# Your favorite fishing photo



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Let's see your favorite fishing photo. This was a wild brown I got out of the Truckee river roughly 10 miles east of Reno,NV. A beautiful,chilly morning. I caught a nice mix of bows and browns with a few wild horses on the hill,normally have that area all to myself when I get a chance to stop there
Those big trout sure put up a good fight on a 5 wt that morning.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Cousin, Dad, me. Florida. 1969.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My sons largest fish to date caught in Florida last year on a self guided trip. It’s fun to see my kids catch fish, and it’s fun when a plan comes together. We cast netted finger mullet and pin fish for bait. I hooked my sons bait up, casted out, and handed him his Ugly Stick. I walked up to the bow and stated hooking up my daughters bait. My son said “uh Dad, I have a pretty big fish on”. I turned around and he was holding onto the rod for dear life and his drag was screaming. He fought it all on his own, and it was quite a battle between boy and fish. He still talks about it a year later.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 368745


That's the weirdest looking carp I ever saw ....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hatchetman said:


> That's the weirdest looking carp I ever saw ....


It's true I fish for carp but it's untrue I always fish for carp 
Nice thread btw n enjoy !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

While y'all were fishing.... wrapping ductwork..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

This pic is only a dream eventho it's me holding it..it's a mirage...It was caugjht thru the ice by another. Mine hasn't happened yet...still waitning to catch my 1st Mosquito Walleye. It'll come this hardwater sesson for sure


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I always liked these two shots.








Summer nite Full moon with no flash.








This was an extremely foggy morning on the river with many fish caught.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Momma out fishing me.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

bobk said:


> Momma out fishing me.
> 
> View attachment 368889


It's great when the ladies and kids are catching them


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Karl Wolf said:


> It's great when the ladies and kids are catching them


Indeed, it makes the drive home so much better.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

7 Mile Bridge, couple years ago. 25 lb jack crevalle was 20 feet from the boat when a 10-12 foot hammerhead decided to have lunch. Watched it happen but couldn't do a darned thing to stop him. Got the evidence though! Grrrrrrr.









You know it.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

UFM82 said:


> 7 Mile Bridge, couple years ago. 25 lb jack crevalle was 20 feet from the boat when a 10-12 foot hammerhead decided to have lunch. Watched it happen but couldn't do a darned thing to stop him. Got the evidence though! Grrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tax man took his cut!


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Karl Wolf said:


> View attachment 368705
> Let's see your favorite fishing photo. This was a wild brown I got out of the Truckee river roughly 10 miles east of Reno,NV. A beautiful,chilly morning. I caught a nice mix of bows and browns with a few wild horses on the hill,normally have that area all to myself when I get a chance to stop there
> Those big trout sure put up a good fight on a 5 wt that morning.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Pulaski, NY 1991 when my baby Girl was still very young.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oregon Inlet N.C. 2008 (Gone now- storm took it)


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Baldwin Michigan this past fall. Lucky enough for my son to join me the past several years.


----------



## SummerIceFisher (Jun 30, 2020)

RJH68 said:


> View attachment 368953​


Jesus H!!!! Were you fishing by a nuclear reactor???


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Karl Wolf said:


> It's great when the ladies and kids are catching them


My wife starts fishing.... Let me tell you about my new love, golfing....
I fish alone for a reason.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't have any idea who it is- Just like it----


----------



## SummerIceFisher (Jun 30, 2020)

DJA said:


> Don't have any idea who it is- Just like it----


Ding ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Patricio said:


> My wife starts fishing.... Let me tell you about my new love, golfing....
> I fish alone for a reason.


Lol!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Some great photos guys. It's always great to see men taking their kids out.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 368879
> This pic is only a dream eventho it's me holding it..it's a mirage...It was caugjht thru the ice by another. Mine hasn't happened yet...still waitning to catch my 1st Mosquito Walleye. It'll come this hardwater sesson for sure


I've ice fished mosquito half a dozen times and caught a few less through the ice. 
Wish we could use atvs in Ohio,especially now that I'm getting old and fat. Dragging that shanty back to the truck seems longer and longer every year


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

His first 20 plus!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I took a good buddy and his kid to Erie. The boy had never been to the big pond. He couldn’t believe how big the lake is. He caught his first walleye. Good times.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 369369


That's a beautiful picture. Some bass guys get bass thumb,( I had it as a teen living along canals in FL) but you take it to a whole nother level with eye thumb!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Karl Wolf said:


> That's a beautiful picture. Some bass guys get bass thumb,( I had it as a teen living along canals in FL) but you take it to a whole nother level with eye thumb!


I was thinking the same thing. Dang that’s going to bleed.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Karl Wolf said:


> whole nother level with eye thumb!





bobk said:


> that’s going to bleed.


















Yea, I'm a slow learner, someday I'm going to buy a net 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 369449
> View attachment 369451
> 
> Yea, I'm a slow learner, someday I'm going to buy a net
> Good luck and Good fishing


Never take up Musky fishing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

this has got to be my favorite. a nice red carp caught on a live pinfish fishing a bridge in fl. its probably my largest fish not counting the sharks i caught.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

sherman51 said:


> View attachment 369475
> 
> this has got to be my favorite. a nice red carp caught on a live pinfish fishing a bridge in fl. its probably my largest fish not counting the sharks i caught.


What bridge are you at Sherman? Is that the peace river bridge on Charlotte harbor?
I guess many bridges in Florida saltwater have that similar structure though.

Them reds certainly put up a great fight!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> What bridge are you at Sherman? Is that the peace river bridge on Charlotte harbor?
> I guess many bridges in Florida saltwater have that similar structure though.
> 
> Them reds certainly put up a great fight!


we were grouper fishing the a-1-a bridge that goes from ft pierce to the north end of south Hutchinson island in ft pierce fl.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Try to fish Erie 4/5 times a week, love to take granddaughter when she's in town. She can't get enough even when we hit the dock she wants to keep fishing.






























Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

My son and my dad. Good memories, son is now bigger than I am and dad is half that size, fighting cancer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok pic # 1 is My first fish Ohio walleye, caught on my boat back in 2014, pic #2 is my first fish Ohio Large Mouth Bass, caught while visiting my uncle at his house on Cinnamon Lake out by West Salem, Ohio, pic #3 is my son's second place catch of a catfish during the ODNR fishing tournament in the canal over off of grant ave., pic # 4 was the wifes first two legal size walleyes caught on my boat, and finally pic # 5 is the biggest walleye I have ever caught to date It weighed 9.75 pounds and was 31 1/2" long.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Feb 2019 Mosquito lake Ohio @ 10:17am 
We easily caught over 100 that day. Unbelievable and probably never to be duplicated


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...my favorite/best photo I would say is the <release> of my 1st ever muskie back in April of 2014 from the rocks @ westbranch. 

...there are others with family/friends and times out in bad weather walking rivers or shoring it on the rocks/piers of Erie and catching fish...sometimes fishing for hours and banging out 1 walleye around 3 pounds with sideways rain whatnot...

...been thinking about a picture to post here for awhile...and kept gravitating to the <release>

Enjoy,

Don.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeahhh hard to choose


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Karl Wolf said:


> Never take up Musky fishing


...tried lippin a muskie once...lol


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...tried lippin a muskie once...lol


Lol!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Last winter i took the wife up north to fish steel head on the Erie tribs I’ll never forget her yelling with excitement when she hooked into her first steel head and the that smile on the second one too, they were back to back and it was just amazing. I was totally fine going home without hooking up after that! (The big one was her first!)


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

stonen12 said:


> View attachment 369647
> View attachment 369649
> Last winter i took the wife up north to fish steel head on the Erie tribs I’ll never forget her yelling with excitement when she hooked into her first steel head and the that smile on the second one too, they were back to back and it was just amazing. I was totally fine going home without hooking up after that! (The big one was her first!)


Putting your ladies and kids on the fish is the best!


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

My sons piggy on the big pond!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Fishing with buddy in Florida maybe not my best but for sure my biggest. Donated to a university for research. The university wanted all that was caught this nite so everyone kept them for the students.


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Grandma in 1973...caught hundreds of muskie during her life...this was her best.
Pointe au Baril, Ontario, Georgian Bay

My personal best
7.39 Deer Creek(Stark County)


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> His first 20 plus!!!
> View attachment 369159


How old Is he saugeye tom? I always enjoy your guys photos up there together. It reminds me of my uncle an me going up there when I was the same age. He will remember them all! Trust me!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

This is my best to date largemouth 22 inches , 6 pounds....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

GREAT pics, stonen12


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Forgot about this one. November 28th 2019. Landed 47 walleye in 6 hrs off Fairport pier. Caught 5 different limits for guys on the pier hahaha. Epic night.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 370747
> Forgot about this one. November 28th 2019. Landed 47 walleye in 6 hrs off Fairport pier. Caught 5 different limits for guys on the pier hahaha. Epic night.



So you were at least 30 fish over your limit?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> So you were at least 30 fish over your limit?


Only if you get caught or you know post it on social media.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Steelhead.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> So you were at least 30 fish over your limit?


At least! Man what a fun night for me to be casting. Brutally cold winds.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

IMG_0718




__
RGonzales714


__
Aug 18, 2020


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> How old Is he saugeye tom? I always enjoy your guys photos up there together. It reminds me of my uncle an me going up there when I was the same age. He will remember them all! Trust me!


That pic he was 15... this year he got a 22 at 17 years old


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> That pic he was 15... this year he got a 22 at 17 years old


Keep it up man!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Keep it up man!


thanks he started in Tennessee at 8 yo and hasn't stopped yet..spoiled though


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> thanks he started in Tennessee at 8 yo and hasn't stopped yet..spoiled though


Nice! Lol nothing wrong with spoiling them,especially if its deserved....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

he was not allowed to wade.....when mamaw saw this pic i was in the dog house for a year


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

‘72 Ontario first pic
‘74-75 Seneca lake in second


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

This one of me on the pot pooping and catching trout went viral lol!


----------



## Iconoclast81 (May 19, 2010)

My son's first bass about a month ago in our neighborhood's pond. Needless to say he got a bigger rod afterwards.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 372139
> This one of me on the pot pooping and catching trout went viral lol!


Yes I see, you never know when you going to need those vice grips on the crapper do you?

Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Most of mine. My daughters, wife, best friend in middle and me on right.
funny how fishing makes so many memories.

Rickerd


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Caught quite a few musky in my fishing career and neither of these is near the biggest but the first picture with my daughter from last year will forever be my favorite. The second picture is with my grandpa who has always been my #1 fishing/hunting partner.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

If your going carp on me...









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------

